# pyTiVo/Streambaby on VM TiVo?



## zekeisaszekedoes (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone tried this? I'm sure it's impossible, what with VM customers not having a tivo.com sign in and the various lock downs in place on it, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

No, it's a different protocol.... it's close.. I managed to get the Tivo to 'see' pyTivo but never got any video out of it as pyTivo doesn't listen on a port that the VM tivo requires.


----------

